# Antec Lanboy Air



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 20, 2010)

Anybody have this case? Those brackets where you hook up the harddrive / 5" bays:







are they removed by screwdriver or are they rivetted?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 20, 2010)

They screw into HDD, and have clips to hold them to the case.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 20, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> They screw into HDD, and have clips to hold them to the case.


not that one.. I mean the the thing where you hang the  hooks on to.. is it rivitted to the case or is it screwed?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 20, 2010)

ok nvm, I see it lol. It can be removed by screws


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 20, 2010)

thats good, on a side note: is that your real location?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 21, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> thats good, on a side note: is that your real location?



no. Im from reykjavik. But I live in south east asia for now.

Im planning on placing rads sideways, but those things might block it.. kind of like this:






He has dual swifty 360 rads on those btw. Im planning on placing a single xspc rx tri rad.


----------

